# How was your home life as a kid?



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm just curious how common abuse is, and how it varies between wealth. 

let me go ahead and clarify what I mean by poor and rich:

I would consider poor anything that would be considered lower middle class, and under.

Rich would be higher middle class and over.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I wouldn't say my family was rich.. but definitely not poor and I wasn't abused. Middle-class and not abused


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

kashiee322 said:


> I wouldn't say my family was rich.. but definitely not poor and I wasn't abused. Middle-class and not abused


Okay. I tried to distinguish rich and poor between higher middle class and up=rich, lower middle class and down= poor. though if you're right in the middle I suppose that happens too  thank you!


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

I come from a rather poor family, and have never suffered abuse. Thankfully I have very close bonds to most of my family, and the only thing which can really be qualified as a bad family situation was when my older brother moved back in with a very manipulative girlfriend.

One thing I have noticed is that, at least where I live, abuse can be closely linked to religion. Now, I'm not making a statement on religion here, and I can't speak about atheism because there are very few atheists where I live, but abuse is definitely more common in fundamentalist Christian households. There is a clear attitude of "spare the rod, spoil the child" in many families, and it is a common issue here.


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dragearen said:


> I come from a rather poor family, and have never suffered abuse. Thankfully I have very close bonds to most of my family, and the only thing which can really be qualified as a bad family situation was when my older brother moved back in with a very manipulative girlfriend.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that, at least where I live, abuse can be closely linked to religion. Now, I'm not making a statement on religion here, and I can't speak about atheism because there are very few atheists where I live, but abuse is definitely more common in fundamentalist Christian households. There is a clear attitude of "spare the rod, spoil the child" in many families, and it is a common issue here.


I agree with what you're saying, I know of many religious families that take verses like that out of context. Now I do believe that spanking is a good way to discipline, let's not consider that abuse. A friend of mine is a police officer and spanks his children. That is not abuse. And I believe that fits the verse more well than throwing punches. Not to say that all religious families are abusive, but I do think it may be a variable that many abused kids are from a family that takes small things like that way too extremely.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I was never physically or sexually abused, but I was emotionally and psychologically abused as well as neglected in certain ways, one parent being an addict and the other a PTSD sufferer. 

I listed my family as poor because we were a lower-middle class family in the US and were relatively poor compared to other Americans, but in a global sense of course our family would be considered wealthy - running water, access to healthcare, etc. automatically means privilege.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

My family was piss poor, violence occurred on a daily basis, and I was somewhat neglected


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I wasn't abused and my family is medium well off, so I voted for the poor and rich options o__0


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Both my parents were narcissistic so, yeah, I was mentally abused but we were middle class.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I had a really crappy childhood but I wasn't abused. My family is probably upper middle class.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Most of those adjectives overlap and some are almost completely synonymous in this context, like "mentally" and "emotionally." Not to mention, most people here were probably raised is a Western middle class, so the line between rich and poor to them is faded. 

I guess I'll chose emotionally or mentally abused by rich family (rich in global terms).


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

I had a better childhood. My teenage years were terrible due to moving and it was all because one of my parents had to move somewhere for money, basically. Lol, the irony. I believe.. lower middle class or so.


----------



## rainbowsreign (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd say I'm in the upper middle class. I have dealt with physical, emotional, and mental abuse. The physical abuse is not nearly as bad as the emotional and mental abuse.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm can we please clarify "physical abuse" and "emotional abuse?"
I say this because there are blurred lines for both because they can be subjective. What some would call abuse for either don't count for others (example: spanking).

However, I would say I'm middle class and not abused... Why is there no middle class without the upper or lower attached to them?


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Most of those adjectives overlap and some are almost completely synonymous in this context, like "mentally" and "emotionally." Not to mention, most people here were probably raised is a Western middle class, so the line between rich and poor to them is faded.
> 
> I guess I'll chose emotionally or mentally abused by rich family (rich in global terms).


Mental and emotional do have a difference, though it is slight. Mental would be along the lines of manipulation and twisting your thoughts to their advantage. emotional would be putting someone into emotional distress.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Twin2 said:


> Mental and emotional do have a difference, though it is slight. Mental would be along the lines of manipulation and twisting your thoughts to their advantage. emotional would be putting someone into emotional distress.


I think it would still cause emotional damage at such a young age. There's still no real point of them being separate, but oh well.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Couldn't really vote. 
The 1st half of my childhood, I was mentally/emotionally abused by both parents & we were pretty much middle-class. 
The 2nd half of my childhood my father left, then I was mentally/emotionally/physically abused & poor. If it wasn't for my grampa paying off the entire house before he died, we would have lived on the streets.


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Destiny Lund said:


> Couldn't really vote.
> The 1st half of my childhood, I was mentally/emotionally abused by both parents & we were pretty much middle-class.
> The 2nd half of my childhood my father left, then I was mentally/emotionally/physically abused & poor. If it wasn't for my grampa paying off the entire house before he died, we would have lived on the streets.


Go ahead and vote as both poor and rich then, if you want.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Middle class, not abused childhood.

There were a some not great instances but none caused by my family.

I couldn't post in the poll since none of those were close.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

My family was really well off until I was about 10 when they did some really stupid things which blew away all of our money. Our house went into foreclosure and since then they have been really struggling. I've never been abused, though.


----------

